
Show HN: Cryptare – Cryptocurrency Portfolio, Alerts and News for iOS - atalw
https://cryptare.app
======
russum
Curious what made you make separate "See it in action!" & "Watch a quick GIF!"
buttons that are taking the visitors away from the main landing page to only
show an .mp4 & a .gif file? If the videos are too big to autoplay - maybe you
could play them on hover, right inside the phone that's already placed next to
the buttons? (sorry, no comment on the app itself, there are plenty other ones
doing the same thing or maybe I just missed what's it doing differently).

~~~
atalw
Thanks for the questions!

So to answer your first question, the reason why I don't autoload the .mp4 and
.gif files is, as you said, because of the file size. Your suggestion of
playing them on hover right inside the phone is much better than an external
link button and I'll definitely update it to support that soon. I haven't
implemented it yet just for simplicity.

And you're right, there are a few apps that are trying to tackle the same
problem, each in their own way. This means that there already is a good market
for this sort of product and that it is expected to grow. What I felt missing
in most of them is accuracy, detail or ease of usability or even all of them.

In Cryptare, there is a high emphasis on accuracy for the Portfolio
management. For example, when you enter a transaction, you have the option to
enter the exchange the transaction was done on. What Cryptare does is that
when it calculates the price change, it uses the price directly from the
exchange instead of the global market average price (as most other apps do).
This reduces the chances of inaccuracies. There are 100+ exchanges supported
with all their listed trading pairs and this list keeps growing.

You can compare the prices of a cryptocurrency across exchanges very easily
and on a good day this can save 20% on a crypto purchase.

On many other apps, price alert notifications are received with a delay. This
is not the case with Cryptare. Exchange-specific alerts are also a highlight.

This is just the start as there are many more features on the list. Web and
Android versions are coming soon as well, so cross-platform management would
become seamless.

